# Now & Then (Pls contribute!!!)



## Pei (Dec 27, 2005)

Hola to all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Saw this very interesting thread in a beauty forum and thought of starting it here too!

This thread is about the CHANGES of ur looks for the past few years, be it months ago, years ago or eons years ago!

I'm being very brave here and well...laugh all u want! That was the past anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So...*Take deep breath*...enjoy! (And don't forget to post!)





Huh?! Did I hear "cosmetic surgery"?!?!


----------



## jeannette (Dec 27, 2005)

Pei, you are CONSISTENTLY cute. No doubt about that!

I look so ugly in photos! (and in person too I suspect, hehe. )


----------



## Pei (Dec 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeannette* 
_Pei, you are CONSISTENTLY cute. No doubt about that!

I look so ugly in photos! (and in person too I suspect, hehe. )_

 

Hmmm...I take that as a compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and in person too I suspect, hehe. )
Don't say that! U can't really judge urself nor another can as beauty is very subjective.


----------



## user3 (Dec 27, 2005)

OMG Pei you have changed from a Cutie Pie to Hottie!
I'll have to gather some pics together do mine.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 27, 2005)

awww you stay hot girl!!!! so cute i think your adorable girl yes u r brave lol but hey you have stuff to show off girl your so cute


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 27, 2005)

thats a cool idea! u look better and better each year!


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 28, 2005)

Actually I love the first 2004 pic and the second 2005 pic too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You were never anything but cute and gorgeous. <3


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 28, 2005)

i will have to make something up this weekend. i totally love this idea!!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 28, 2005)

This is such a great idea.  They have this feature in InStyle every issue.  I would love to do it but I don't take pic often cuz I don't really photograph well, although I love to do FOTDs I usually hate them after a few days.  I can't wait to see everyone else's!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_OMG Pei you have changed from a Cutie Pie to Hottie!
I'll have to gather some pics together do mine._

 
...and then into cutie-pie hottie. Really, those are the most adorable pictures, it's like my favourite female manga or anime chick just came to life. I so so so mean that in a good way.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 28, 2005)

awww you've always been adorable :]


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 29, 2005)

OHh! I wanna play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't find a picture from 2000 though


----------



## Pei (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank u ladies, for all the comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Want to see more pics!!! *anxious*

*Sonrisa*
The 95 pic made me smile. Too cute!
U have always been beautiful. Love ur recent looks most.


----------



## user4 (Dec 29, 2005)

pei, what r u talking about. u were pretty from the beginning. u looked SO young though. hehe.

risa, girl- u r serious a girgeous girl!!! love that 2004 pic too!!! hehe


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 29, 2005)

Pei the last pic is so cute reminds me of Gwen Stefani's Harajuku girls.


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 30, 2005)

No fair! You two ladies have always been gorgeous lol! I need to dig up some for you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Scary stuff. I have 2 pregnancies & then lovely pics of me & my body in various incarnations afterwards....I'll have to see what I can find for you.  heh heh.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 1, 2006)

wow risa, i absolutley love the 98 picture. all of them actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're so pretty!!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_Pei the last pic is so cute reminds me of Gwen Stefani's Harajuku girls._

 

OMG I was actually thinking that too. I love Gwen and her LAMBs.

If I were to post my pics from the past few years I would scare everyone. Cause I just started doing make-up a year and half ago. However, I would like to say that I have made such a dramatic improvement in that time. I am almost scared to say that I am a guy lol.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 1, 2006)

Aw, Pei!  You look so cute, and pretty in all the pictures!


----------



## Pei (Jan 1, 2006)

What are u talking about *sxychika & christina*?!?!
My 2002's pic is hideous. Those awful eyebrows and pancake face!!! *pulls hair*

Harajuku girls....hmmmm...do i? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Oh Julia, Plsssssssss post!

Transformation. That's what we all wanna c! 

Drastic transformation will be a bonus!!!


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 1, 2006)

i like this one cause i use my hair as like a gauge to what the year was but some years i changed my hair like 3x a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





in case anyone was wondering the 2001 pic is bad caus ei took a pic of a pic and that was my senior prom.





my friends Sweet 16, i had long curly hair. nice asian perm.









Senior Prom




Semi-Formal. i still remember i was wearing some urban decay lip gunk and it was like this red color





this dance show i did





2004 Graduation Commencements











i think i look the same!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 1, 2006)

Here are a few pics of me. I would have more but I have actually managed to fry my scanner (literally... it was smoking) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
The first two pics of me as a guy were taken April 2004, and the last pic of me "en femme" was actually a year later.
I have a few other pics of me that I thought would show of the dramatic changes that I went through, but you know... I killed the scanner.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 2, 2006)

you look great though..you really do!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 2, 2006)

Omg Your Last Pic You Have Such A Great Looking Body


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Hola to all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saw this very interesting thread in a beauty forum and thought of starting it here too!

This thread is about the CHANGES of ur looks for the past few years, be it months ago, years ago or eons years ago!

I'm being very brave here and well...laugh all u want! That was the past anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So...*Take deep breath*...enjoy! (And don't forget to post!)


Huh?! Did I hear "cosmetic surgery"?!?!_

 
You are so cute!    I'm looking up old pics now...


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 2, 2006)

Holy HOTNESS...what a bod you've got there...**jealous**


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 2, 2006)

1995 senior prom (poofy red hair) 






 My wedding to my hubby  Raymond - (still married too) LOL-Short shoulder length hair... 






 Skip to 2001 -three children later -long blonde hair I actually like this picture. 





December of 2004 

serious mac addiction began in January of 05 





august 05 my best friends wedding 

OK thats ten years of me....


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 2, 2006)

Joy... you are so beautiful and you look so young. What is your secret? I must know it lol.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 2, 2006)

And thank you everyone for the wonderful comments.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_Joy... you are so beautiful and you look so young. What is your secret? I must know it lol._

 

Thank you, I suck the youth from my HS students, LOL-seriously I think native american heritage and oily skin and not really tanning will help me cope through my thirties.  


BTW  Your photos  look great and I want your figure(nice either  way IMO).


----------



## Pei (Jan 2, 2006)

*Professionaltart*
U hasn't changed a lot except for ur hair.
I find u exceptionally sexy with long hair!

*Julia*
Thk u for posting!
This is what I call changes!
Have to agree with others that u have such a great bod!
I'm so ashamed of my fatty body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*joy*
Pls don't be offended but I find u looking prettier now! (with more flesh on ur face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 2, 2006)

I should have done this while I was home over the holidays, now I'm back in res where I don't have nearly any old pictures. The quality isn't that great, I had to scan from my scrapbook. I also didn't have any older pictures, or selection. But here goes! Click to enlarge.


Edit: Oh and for 2004 I didn't look like that for the whole year I was at a themed arts banquet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I should have done this while I was home over the holidays, now I'm back in res where I don't have nearly any old pictures. The quality isn't that great, I had to scan from my scrapbook. I also didn't have any older pictures, or selection. But here goes! Click to enlarge.



_

 
gosh i love your hair in the fall 05 pic,HOT! but i think i like it better blonde your gorgeous


----------



## user3 (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I should have done this while I was home over the holidays, now I'm back in res where I don't have nearly any old pictures. The quality isn't that great, I had to scan from my scrapbook. I also didn't have any older pictures, or selection. But here goes! Click to enlarge.



_

 

What a bombshell you turned in to!!! Whew!


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_*Professionaltart*
U hasn't changed a lot except for ur hair.
I find u exceptionally sexy with long hair!_

 
oh well thankkk you *blushblush*


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I should have done this while I was home over the holidays, now I'm back in res where I don't have nearly any old pictures. The quality isn't that great, I had to scan from my scrapbook. I also didn't have any older pictures, or selection. But here goes! Click to enlarge.



_

 
Such a variety of looks- You are so pretty


----------



## KJam (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_









_

 
I love your pics! You're quite hot either way!

The last one - sigh. That was the body I was supposed to be born with (and I was born female!). A tiny one with legs up to my armpits. Unfair! 
Sob! 
Darn gorgeous drag queens!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 5, 2006)

*Now & Then*

Pei you are soooo cute.  I especially like the 2003 picture.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 5, 2006)

*Then & Now*

Sonrisa, In the 95 picture you remind me of a young Fran Dresher (love her!). I love the prom photo.  Your photos remind me of my sister, you are both so pretty.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_OHh! I wanna play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't find a picture from 2000 though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 5, 2006)

*Then & Now*

You look so *H-O-T* in this picture!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 5, 2006)

You graduated in 1995? In this photo in 2005 you look like you are in High School!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_You graduated in 1995? In this photo in 2005 you look like you are in High School!




_

 
I second that, I envy you. I look like I just graduated college lol.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 6, 2006)

OMGosh!! Julia! You look incredible! I am so freaking jealous of that skinny, gorgeous body!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 6, 2006)

Julia, You are hot stuff. I love that last pic.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 6, 2006)

This is a great thread idea. I had a good time digging thru my old pics to post.

This one is right after I graduated HS in 96. 





on to 98. Sometimes, when I dream... I am still this thin.





Blonde for 99. I delivered pizzas for a while in college





March of 2000, This is the day I adopted my boxer boy Luke, He just turned 8





On Vacation in 2001





Black Hair in 02





03





Getting married in 04





and age 28 in 05


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 6, 2006)

I absolutely love that pic of you with black hair in 2002. That look is very hot on you. If only I had a face like that lol. Keep up the great work. You just keep looking better each year.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 6, 2006)

^ aawww, thanks :blushing: You are too sweet!


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow, everyone gets so much hotter every year! (Not that you weren't all gorge to begin with of course, hehe) There's still hope for me yet!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 7, 2006)

1995- 18 years old.





My son 7 months and I in 2003.





Me 2003





2004 after third baby!





March 2005





April 2005






November 2005






And finally me now!


----------



## karen (Jan 7, 2006)

Very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't find a lot that focused on my face, so excuse the blurriness in scanning:


----------



## Pei (Jan 9, 2006)

*bluegrassbabe*
U hadn't aged AT ALL!?! What have u been eating/doing?!?! *envious*


*islandgirl*
U're getting more feminine pretty as years go by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*karen*
U're a chamelon! I love ur hair transformation!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## karen (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_
*karen*
U're a chamelon! I love ur hair transformation!_

 
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a rather annoying habit of changing my hair colour every year or two. In the 90s, it was more like every few months, though.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 9, 2006)

Me in 2003 (age 30, after 1 baby in 2000)  




2004 early 2005 (after 2nd baby in 04) 




2005




Now





I couldn't find any pics of me with my head shaved & nose pierced from HS or I'd have showed those beauties (heh) and I decided not to subject you all to pregnant pics.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 10, 2006)

MidnightLouise, I love your hair, especially in that last pic. It almost made me want to stop straightening and thinning mine, until I remembered how long it takes to dry, lol. I really like the dark color.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_*bluegrassbabe*
U hadn't aged AT ALL!?! What have u been eating/doing?!?! *envious*_

 
Thank you. It must be a combination of good genetics and the clean Kentucky air. I live on diet coke and italian food, not healthy at all.


----------



## karen (Jan 10, 2006)

Indeed, you have very beautiful hair, midnightlouise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also thin mine out, bluegrassbabe. No straightening, though. Every time I attempt to straighten it, people yell at me. Embrace your natural curls!


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_MidnightLouise, I love your hair, especially in that last pic. It almost made me want to stop straightening and thinning mine, until I remembered how long it takes to dry, lol. I really like the dark color._

 
Thanks!  For me the long hours it takes to dry was the lesser evil lol! I look unnatural with straight hair and I'm inept with a straightening iron so I don't even attempt it.  (I still get it thinned though, you about have to!)


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_Indeed, you have very beautiful hair, midnightlouise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thanks alot!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_This is a great thread idea. I had a good time digging thru my old pics to post.

Black Hair in 02



_

 
I love this pic.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_
My son 7 months and I in 2003.




_

 
YOUR SON IS SOOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## peike (Jan 11, 2006)

you all look very beautyful


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 11, 2006)

from '98-'99 High school then the Navy





from '99-01 Marriage and Motherhood





from '01-04 I stayed pregnant alot, so not much to see.Alot more motherhood

fast foward to 05-06
















and now....




I've done more changes in the past year than ever in my life!!!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_YOUR SON IS SOOOO CUTE!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks alot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Faithhopelove, how many kids do you have? You look great! I love your eyebrows.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Thanks alot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Faithhopelove, how many kids do you have? You look great! I love your eyebrows._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have 3 kids 4, 2, and 1
2 girls and 1 boy. The first post pregnancy pic is me and my little girl when she was 1 month old (before she got her ears pierced).
 A liitle further down is a pic with her in the background 4 years later! i'm telling you time Doesn't fly when your taking care of babies ! lol. but I love it! (most of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 11, 2006)

It sure does, I have 11, 3, and one that will be 2 in April. I have 2 girls and 1 boy also.


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's mine!  I basically just went through my major appearance changes after the photo of little me.  Lots of perms/unperms/different hair colors/glasses, etc.  Enjoy.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithhopelove24* 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have 3 kids 4, 2, and 1
2 girls and 1 boy. The first post pregnancy pic is me and my little girl when she was 1 month old (before she got her ears pierced).
 A liitle further down is a pic with her in the background 4 years later! i'm telling you time Doesn't fly when your taking care of babies ! lol. but I love it! (most of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
Omg you look so young !!! Your one of those MILF. hahaha.


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 12, 2006)

*i want in too*

2003





jul 2004





feb 2005





oct 2005





nov 2005





dec 2005





jan 2006


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_It sure does, I have 11, 3, and one that will be 2 in April. I have 2 girls and 1 boy also._

 
11,3,and 2? gee... theres a big gap there, very smart idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW,how does a island girl end up in south carolina? are you military?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah it's a huge gap. I had my first when I was young. And so I decided to wait a loooooong time before having anymore. And, I moved from Hawaii to South Carolina to live with my boyfriend. Loooong story.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

faithhopelove, you've been consistently amazingly gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




everyone here is so pretty


----------



## kimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the first picture was at the military ball with my friend ashley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the last one's kinda weird because it was one my friend took right before a show and i was on the phone trying to tie up some lose ends with the merch guys...but it's the most recent. hah, i gotta find a picture from my freshman year, we'd all get a good laugh out of that one


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 13, 2006)

anthem - I really like what you did on the May 2005 one, very cool looking!  Wish I could pull something like that off!


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 13, 2006)

anthem - I really like what you did on the May 2005 one, very cool looking!  Wish I could pull something like that off!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 18, 2006)

thank you <33 that was hell on my skin hahaha.


----------



## blondie521985 (Jan 19, 2006)

Here's a link to pictures from the past years... I have too many pictures, so I posted on LJ instead of on here for your sake!
http://blondie521985.livejournal.com/48497.html#cutid1


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 19, 2006)

islandgirl..you are gorgeous !! you remind me on Allicia Keys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and all you other girls ( and guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ...TOTAL BOMBSHELLS!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie521985* 
_Here's a link to pictures from the past years... I have too many pictures, so I posted on LJ instead of on here for your sake!
http://blondie521985.livejournal.com/48497.html#cutid1_

 
i love your hair this color!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## blondie521985 (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_i love your hair this color!! 




_

 
Thanks! I usually have my hair some kind of red.  It's rare that my hair's a different color...


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 20, 2006)

this is all i have on my computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2000





2001









2002









2003









2004









2005









2006










in the 90's i looked pretty much the same, just diff hairstyles is it. boring i know!!


----------



## Pei (Jan 22, 2006)

Blondie, u're so pretty!


----------



## blondie521985 (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Blondie, u're so pretty!_

 
Me? *looks around* Well, thanks! hah


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 13, 2006)

All of you look gooorgeous! No one has commented on beautymarked and I thought she looked so great =) Yeah I don't think mine would change much, but I can try.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

I dont have any yet but wow!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 7, 2006)

u have all gotten fat and old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i am just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





pei: what can i say wow you have grown into a real beauty


risa: you are seriously one of the most beautiful women i have ever seen


anthem: i really like you with blonde hair but i like the brown too


professional tart: i think you've changed much more tanned and dewy all the time i am so envious


----------



## Urbana (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_i love your hair this color!! 



_

 
i love it too! i wanted to do something diferent with my hair and you gave an idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanx


----------



## Sanne (Apr 14, 2006)

and my avatar is my 1th pic, I was 1 1/2 years old


----------



## Pei (Apr 16, 2006)

Sanne, ur brows are gorgeous now and 

u are slimmer!!! How did u do that?!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Apr 29, 2006)

FAITHHOPELOVE

Awesome Pics. Your makeup game stepped up completely in the 2005-2006 range. I mean leaps and bounds. You look soo beautiful! What foundation do you use and do you buff it out thats why it looks flawless.

MOONREVEL

Love your journey. Reminds be of mine as well. I did a super chop two times. But, in 1984 I was born..not much hair. lol

MIDNIGHT

Love the big hair. Great color and you look pretty much the same. Which is great for you..no aging. heehe


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2006)

Partially clickable thumbnails:

1999~ @ the cowboy hall of fame with sister and daughter





1999 ~ out to eat with family, blond, and all of barely 20 in this pic...





1999~ Nov 99. Pregnant with my second. The guy holding my daughter is my little brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







2002...still living in GA, 4 mos after baby, you can see the weight on my face...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2003~I went...RED.




2003...blondred? curly? Ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2004~multicolored hair, red/black/blond.



2004~the meltdown. Had to get it chopped OFF.





04...growing it back out and I have BANGS...



Early 05, like march I think...



my wedding day...




dec05...finally getting long again...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



April 06...two weeks ago with my (really drunk) other little brother


----------



## user79 (Apr 30, 2006)

I wish I had some pictures on my computer of my highschool days, you wouldn't be able to recognize me, I had punk coloured hair very short and wore crazy clothes, haha!

Traveling in Asia, 2001.





Just back from the Asia trip





Starting university fall of 2001





Visiting my sister in London 2002 I believe





Switzerland 2002/2003?




2003





2003/2004?





Summer 2005




Now - in the process of growing out hair!


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

K, I love your skin.
And hair. 
And lips.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

Beautiful girl!!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I wish I had some pictures on my computer of my highschool days, you wouldn't be able to recognize me, I had punk coloured hair very short and wore crazy clothes, haha!

Traveling in Asia, 2001.





Just back from the Asia trip





Starting university fall of 2001





Visiting my sister in London 2002 I believe





Switzerland 2002/2003?




2003





2003/2004?





Summer 2005




Now - in the process of growing out hair!


_

 
  ur 2005 pic ur hair freaking rocks


----------



## Lizz (May 26, 2006)

I only have pics from 2005-06! Oh well, that will do i look the sameee.
2005
highschool





curly hair





2006





Most recent


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 26, 2006)

sorry


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 27, 2006)

yep, that's it! hahahah


----------



## ilovedisneyland (May 27, 2006)

me as a baby






 7th grade (im on the left lol)






 8th grade (im on the left)






8th grade again






9th grade






9th grade






this year






now


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 27, 2006)

ur well pretty!! in the 2nd pic u look like one of the Olsen Twins


----------



## makeupcracy (Jun 11, 2006)

all of you just look better and better as years go by...


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jun 23, 2006)

Um yeah I wanna play too!!!!! 8) 















































Andddd 2006!!


----------



## Jaim (Jun 24, 2006)

You just keep getting prettier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I could never play this game. Thanks to my mom, I looked like a little boy for half my life. Hahaha.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_You just keep getting prettier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I could never play this game. Thanks to my mom, I looked like a little boy for half my life. Hahaha._

 
Me too, actually, I can't blame my mom for me looking like a  boy right now. Haha.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 29, 2006)

These Pics are from 2002-2006
yea  my MU didnt look so great then... Oh and yea there are some fat pics in there too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























*This was JUNE 3,2006 Im on the Right*







AND YESTERDAY


----------



## Pei (Jun 29, 2006)

*hyperRealGurl*, very interesting. U look really diff in some pics!
Whatever it is, u're absolutely stunning now!

What a pretty mom. I wish I can look half as beautiful & slim as u when I become a mommy


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_*hyperRealGurl*, very interesting. U look really diff in some pics!
Whatever it is, u're absolutely stunning now!

What a pretty mom. I wish I can look half as beautiful & slim as u when I become a mommy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahah I just looked younger back then lol had a lil more meat on my bones... Then i had a lot of meat on my bones after my second pregnancy.

Gawd i dunno what made me put that mini skirt on.  LOL im thinking back to when i wore it.  I prob thought i was looking hot LOL more like NOT


----------



## Lizz (Jul 3, 2006)

hyperrealgirl: amazing. how'd u lose the 'meat' on your face!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizz* 
_hyperrealgirl: amazing. how'd u lose the 'meat' on your face!_

 

By working out.... I've lost a lot of weight aftet havign my second baby.  Im smaller now than i was before i had any kids.  When u loose alot of weight u tend to loose it everywhere.."that includes ur face too"


----------



## angelica (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_ur well pretty!! in the 2nd pic u look like one of the Olsen Twins_

 
For Real !!  I thought that too!!  She looks just like her


----------



## angelica (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_By working out.... I've lost a lot of weight aftet havign my second baby.  Im smaller now than i was before i had any kids.  When u loose alot of weight u tend to loose it everywhere.."that includes ur face too"_

 
Girl, even when you had the baby fat you still looked good and I think that you look younger now than before


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 8, 2006)

Ahh, I've been meaning to do this forever - the evolution of Courtney, hehe.  Some of these pictures are really funny, because in high school my best friend and I had a hobby of going out and playing "dress up" every weekend and taking pictures. I just did a year-by-year thing and definitely skipped some looks so I'll probably go back and do another one!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 8, 2006)

omg i'm so doing this! u guys will prob dye laughing at my pics'. Cause i do sometimes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 urggggg!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Have to searh for pics


----------



## aziajs (Jul 9, 2006)

HyperRealGurl -

I can't believe how different you look.  It never ceases to amaze me how losing weight can really change one's apperance dramatically.  You looked more latino in the older pics.  You really favored a girl I went to elementary school with.  She was from Belize.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hyper you do look different. But, you still look beautiful throughout all your looks. 

Aziajs, weight does change the way you look. LOL I have pics when I was skinny, and people be like who's that girl? I'm like ME! LOL

Bottleback, your 2004 pic reminds of Lisa Loeb.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_HyperRealGurl -

I can't believe how different you look.  It never ceases to amaze me how losing weight can really change one's apperance dramatically.  You looked more latino in to the older pics.  You really favored a girl I went to elementary school with.  She was from Belize._

 
its so funny that u say that b/c i use to get asked that all the time.. exp.  are PR? are u Hispanic?  are ur mixed with spanish... lol i would have to break it down for ppl sometimes, "like hahah no... my mother is korean and my daddy is white" then i get the starnge stares.... lol 
I keep looking back to these pics and im amazed on how much ive changed look wise over the years.  Pretty cool


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

Bottleback.... how beautiful u looked through out the years!!! im
diggin those glasses too. "awsome"


----------



## quandolak (Jul 9, 2006)

..................


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 
_this thread has kept me busy for ages lool..

hyper real gurl u have changed alot and you look younger now..... i saw i another post u have this flipping amazing flat tummy...how the heck do u do that?...how?..i wanna know are there certain excercises?! lol_

 

haha i do 6inches, pilates helps too


----------



## quandolak (Jul 10, 2006)

..........


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hyper what is 6 inches.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_haha i do 6inches, pilates helps too
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
HOORAY for being a mommy who works out!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 31, 2009)

hellooooo transition!

2005:





2006:
(left)





2007:





2008:





2009:





now!:
(right)


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 31, 2009)

what a fun thread! those who have posted pics look great!

kattybadatty: you are gorgeous!
& a model for Torrid (you still are?)

shimmer: gorgeous! Love the haircolor transformations!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 31, 2009)

this thread is so fun to look at. I hope more people post pics now that its been bumped!


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_what a fun thread! those who have posted pics look great!

kattybadatty: you are gorgeous!
& a model for Torrid (you still are?)

shimmer: gorgeous! Love the haircolor transformations!_

 
Thank you so much! I have modeled for Torrid in the past, that was in 2007 at the East Coast modeling competition for them.... I placed the top 10 out of 600 ladies! go me!


----------



## Willa (Apr 1, 2009)

Here I am
2000 and 2001 are missing o_0


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 3, 2009)

Blech, will fix it soon


----------



## EleanorDanger (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow I saw this thread and thought it looked really fun (plus it finally prompted me to get Photoshop on my new Mac), so here's mine:






2001 - my prom aged 16
2003 & 2008 - Halloween nights, not my usual make-up!


----------



## redscarletamber (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## redscarletamber (Apr 11, 2009)

suddenly i'm feeling embarrased.


----------



## themacbarbie (May 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Shanti (Jun 26, 2009)

I apologize for the supreme shitty quality/lack of ages but a long time ago all I could use was a crappy webcam. Besides webcam I wasn't much of a photo person.


	//edited out images


----------



## aziajs (Jul 7, 2009)

I really want to do this now.  I'm going to see if I can find some pics.


----------



## moonlit (Nov 24, 2009)

2004





2009





Ignore my crappy skin


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 25, 2009)

1992 or 1993





2007





2008





2009- Just a couple weeks ago


----------



## kimmy (Nov 28, 2009)

i was eighteen once:




then i was nineteen:




after a while, i became twenty:




now i'm twenty-one:


----------

